# (Recruiting)OMEGA WORLD: Down in the Jungle



## NarlethDrider (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm interested in running an omega world game & I'm looking to see if there is anyone interested in playing. I am looking for 4 to 6 players. If intrest is shown I'll post character creation rules.

The game will be taking place in the Kudzu Jungle (a.k.a. The Green Hell) that dominates a large part of the southeastern united states---or what was once the southeastern united states


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 3, 2003)

Omega World....is this gonna be like the Omega Man?....or like gamma world type setting....well what the hell, why not?


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm interested
Sign me up!

   --Mitchifer


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 5, 2003)

I'll be posting some info later today


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 6, 2003)

Hope I'm not too late....

I want in...

Any chance of using Bran Englecraft's material?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=20434


Just asking


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 7, 2003)

your more than welcomed to join up   
Heres what I'm allowing from Bran Eaglecleft:

Gills
You breathe water as easily as air.
Feat:--
Value: 3


Slimies:
"Slimies" are mutated, humanoid fish and amphibians such as frogs, newts, and carp.

Abilities: +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Speed: 30 ft.
Size: Medium-size
Stock Mutations: Gills, Swimmer (x2)
Random Stock Mutations: 
01-30: Spring Legs
31-60: Scales
61-90: Chameleon Skin
91-00: Lightning Touch (ala Electric Eel)
Stock Defect: Sensitivity to Fire
ECL: +2
Starting Class Level: 2nd

Featheries:
"Featheries" are mutated birds. 'Nuff said.

Abilities: +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Int
Speed: 30 ft.
Size: Medium-size
Stock Mutations: Feathers (same as Fur), Wings (as creature 1 size smaller)
Random Stock Mutations:
01-40: Keen Eyes
41-70: Claws
71-00: Haste Self
Stock Defect: Fragile
ECL: +2
Starting Class Level: 2nd

Squishies:
"Squishies" are mutant mollusks and invertebrates such as worms, slugs, and octopi.

Abilities: +2 Str, +2 Con, -4 Int, -2 Cha, -2 Wis
Speed: 20 ft.
Size: Medium-size
Stock Mutations: Padded Feet, Immunity/Psychic, Tremorsense
Random Stock Mutations:
01-30: Gills
31-60: Tentacles
61-85: Chameleon Skin
86-00: Carapace
Stock Defect: 
Real Slow
ECL: +2
Starting Class Level: 2nd

(Sorry, no plant species allowed as pcs  )


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 7, 2003)

You may use the 'standard' omega world rules for character creation or you can pick a species (lion, wolf, snake, scorpion, etc) & we will develop it from there.

Also, some fantasy races may make appearences in the game---some are mutants, some aren't---if you have a D&D race you'd like to mutate, ask, my Email is NarlethDrider@aol.com

For character creation to get yall started:
Char level: 4
Ability points: 84 to be spread among the abilities on a one-for-one basis
Mutations: 11 points
Defects: I will assign those to you  
Gear: You will be issued weapons & equipment

The 'theme' of this game is more Thundarr the Barbarian (minus the magic  ) than road warrior, though the oppurtunity for aquiring vehicles may arise. Also, dont be surprised if 'things' from movies make it into the game---If i do, I'll try & not make it to cheesy  ...While this game will, no doubt, have its humorous moments, it is meant to be a campaign---eventually moving out from your local area to the irradiated world beyond.

If u have any questions, feel free to email me or post them here


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 9, 2003)

Should I post my character here?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 9, 2003)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> Should I post my character here?




Yea, goahead---once we get everything worked out on em, we will make a thread in the Rougues Gallery


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 9, 2003)

I don't have my Dungeon/Poly with Omega World in it on hand at the moment, but I should definitely have something up during the weekend.

Also, the idea of a "featherie" sounds interesting, so I think I might play as one as those...more to come on that later.  Thanks

      --Mitchifer


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 9, 2003)

Hmmmm, I already rolled up a feathery....

Here's what I've got so far, like to know what i'm looking at for defects before i pick my skills, and other 2 feats. I'm assuming that since i only took 5 points of mutation i get fewer defects hopefully, otherwise i'd like to be more mutated.

Terisila, Female Feathery Explorer 2: Medium-Sized Humaniod(feathery); HD 2d10+2; hp 17; reserve points 17; Init +5; Spd 30 ft; AC 17 (+2 natural, +5 dex); BAB +1; Claws +6 (1d6+2) or Flurry of Claws +4/+4 (1d6+2); SV Fort +1, Ref +8, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 16.

Skills and Feats:   Superior Mutation (wings), Weapon Finesse (claws)

Mutations: Feathers, +2 natural Armor, cold resistance 5 (stock); Wings, fly for 11 rounds/hour (stock); Telepathy (3pts.); Claws (2pts.)

Defects: 

Equipment:


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 10, 2003)

* Defects: I will assign those to you *

Sure we can't roll these ourselves?  Rolling for mutations/defects is half the fun.    

    --Mitchifer


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 10, 2003)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> * Defects: I will assign those to you *
> 
> Sure we can't roll these ourselves?  Rolling for mutations/defects is half the fun.
> 
> --Mitchifer




Aye, go ahead


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, I'm thinking of playing a featherie as well.  Maybe Terisila and I could be from the same clan/tribe/village and we have chosen to leave for some reason. (We could work on this later).

Anyway, my question for Narleth is will there be a high mortality rate such as that mentioned in the Omega World rules?  Or will we surviving for a while?  I'm curious how the Omega World theme of that dying can easily happen could conflict with the play-by-post style.  

I hope I didn't word that too confusing...Thanks

    --Mitchifer


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 13, 2003)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm thinking of playing a featherie as well.  Maybe Terisila and I could be from the same clan/tribe/village and we have chosen to leave for some reason. (We could work on this later).
> 
> Anyway, my question for Narleth is will there be a high mortality rate such as that mentioned in the Omega World rules?  Or will we surviving for a while?  I'm curious how the Omega World theme of that dying can easily happen could conflict with the play-by-post style.
> 
> ...




While death _is_ possible, I'd prefer to run Omega World in the 'traditional' campaign mode---with the characters hopefully surviving as they gone on to bigger & stranger things  

The featherie's being reletives is fine---


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 15, 2003)

And here's my char.  I kindof made him somewhat of a combat monster, but that can be changed depending on the nature of the game.  Also, I went ahead and rolled for defects, but if you don't like em you can change them.

Ren, Male Featherie Explorer 2: Medium-Sized Humaniod(featherie); HD 2d10+14; hp 29; reserve points 29; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 14 (+2 natural, +2 dex); BAB +1; Claws +6 (1d6+4) or Flurry of Claws +4/+4 (1d6+4); SV Fort(good) +10, Ref(middle) +3, Will(bad) +2; Str 18, Dex 14, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10.

Mutations: feathers(stock), wings(stock), claws(2 pts), heightened constitution(6 pts), tail(1 pt)
Defects: reduced dexterity(8 pts), sensitivity to sonics(2 pts)

Class skills: Climb(4r/+8), Hide(1r/+3), Intimidate(5r/+5), Jump(4r/+12), Listen(2r/+4), Search(2r/+3), Spot(2r/+4), Survival(5r/+7)

Feats: Weapon focus(claw), Power attack, Cleave

Gear: coming soon...


----------



## alexofthediseased (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds down right fun, let me find my copy and I'll have a character created.


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 15, 2003)

Terisila, Female Feathery Explorer 2: Medium-Sized Humaniod(feathery); HD 2d10+2; hp 17; reserve points 17; Init +5; Spd 30 ft; AC 17 (+2 natural, +5 dex); BAB +1; Claws +6 (1d6+2) or Flurry of Claws +4/+4(1d6+2); SV Fort +1, Ref +8, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 16.

Skills and Feats (*class skills): *Bluff +8(5), *Diplomacy +8 (3), *Heal +6 (3),  *Psychic Attack +8 (5), *Sence Motive +3 (2), *Spot +3 (2), *Survival +5 (2), *Tumble +7 (2); Self Sufficient,  Superior Mutation (wings), Weapon Finesse
Mutations: Feathers, +2 natural Armor, cold resistance 5 (stock); Wings, fly for 11 rounds/hour (stock); Telepathy (3pts.); Claws (2pts.)

Defects: Frenzy, 10% chance each combat round to go into frenzy. (6pts.)

Equipment:


I'm kinda considering changing rolling up a different character though rather than have 2 featheries.    Just for the diversity you know


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 16, 2003)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> I'm kinda considering changing rolling up a different character though rather than have 2 featheries.    Just for the diversity you know





  Well, I was thinking we could have our backgrounds related to each other in some way, if you still want to do that.  If not, you could still be a featherie and be a completely different kind of character than mine.  The choice is up to you.  

    --Mitchifer


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 16, 2003)

We could be brother and sister...


----------



## alexofthediseased (Oct 16, 2003)

If I where to hold onto a feat, when could I spend it.  See undefinded feats in Omega World, Pg 29.

What I have so far:

Mikale, Male Pure-Strain Human Explorer 4: Medium-Sized Human; HD 4d10; hp25; reserve points 25; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); BAB +3; +4 Unarmed (1d3+1 subdual); SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 13, Dex 13, Con 10, Int18 , Wis17 , Cha 13.

Skills and Feats (*Class Skills):  *Spot +9 (6), *Listen +10 (7), *Tech(Zap) +11 (7), *Tech(Bang) +11 (7), *Swim +8 (7), *Search +11 (7), *Hide +8 (7), *Move Silently +8 (7), Ride +2 (1), Tumble +4 (3).


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll look that up when I get home (feat thing)

For those of you that think you can handle it, you may also create a second character to adventure w/the ones you already have----though I dont want the party to go over six members---


A little fluff about the game  

*The town that all of you live in resides smack dab in the middle of the Kudzu jungle---while it is a place of great danger it offers great rewards for those that brave its dangers. Most everyone works in some form or the other---whether its building boats, homes, & other things----farming & raising the mutant pigs that seem to be the only thing that actually likes to eat the kudzu---fishing the dangerous waterways----acting as ambassodor to other towns & creatures---& finally, the 'class' with the most prestiege & the highest casualty rate; the rangers. The rangers serve as such mundane things as caravaan guard, as town watch (those that have yet to enter the tiers of the ranger or those that are retired), as patrol groups in the Kudzu jungle, as search & rescue, as explorers that go where others are afraid to, & when necessary the army. Ones lot in life is usually chosen early by the council of elders---all of you have been destined to become rangers since you were still a mere child---yall of been deemed worthy & have been initiated into the first tier of 'rangerdoom' & are about to take on your first mission that will have leaving Fau-Ama....*


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 19, 2003)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> We could be brother and sister...




That would be a cool idea.

So Narleth, how detailed do you want these character backgrounds to be?  From the small snippet of fluff you've given us, it sounds like you have a pretty cool idea.  (Is is "rangerdom" or "rangerdoom"?  Rangerdoom sounds kindof ominous...   ).

Also, I'll go ahead and put up another character.  Even if I decide not to use him right-away, he might be a "back-up" just incase my Featherie meets an unexpected demise.

When do you expect to start?  Thanks

         --Mitchifer


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 19, 2003)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> That would be a cool idea.
> 
> So Narleth, how detailed do you want these character backgrounds to be?  From the small snippet of fluff you've given us, it sounds like you have a pretty cool idea.  (Is is "rangerdom" or "rangerdoom"?  Rangerdoom sounds kindof ominous...   ).




its according to how bad a day a ranger is having  ---well, if u havent guessed yet, I am a terrible speller---my curse even affects spell checkers sometimes  




			
				Mitchifer said:
			
		

> Also, I'll go ahead and put up another character.  Even if I decide not to use him right-away, he might be a "back-up" just incase my Featherie meets an unexpected demise.
> 
> When do you expect to start?  Thanks
> 
> --Mitchifer




I'd like to start sometime nextweek; Wed (at the earliest) or Friday (at the latest)


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 19, 2003)

Cool, what kind of equipment are we getting?

I'm ready to go other than that, don't think i'm up to playing 2 characters...


----------



## alexofthediseased (Oct 19, 2003)

I'll be running just my one.


----------



## alexofthediseased (Oct 22, 2003)

Updated Character

Mikale, Male Pure-Strain Human Explorer 4: Medium-Sized Human; HD 4d10; hp25; reserve points 25; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); BAB +3; +4 Unarmed (1d3+1 subdual); SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 13, Dex 13, Con 10, Int18 , Wis17 , Cha 13.

Skills and Feats (*Class Skills):  *Spot +12 (6), *Listen +10 (7), *Tech(Zap) +11 (7), *Tech(Bang) +11 (7), *Swim +8 (7), *Search +11 (7), *Hide +10 (7), *Move Silently +10 (7), Ride +2 (1), Tumble +4 (3).  Armor Prof: Light, relic weapon prof, Self Sufficient, Track, Stealthy, Skill Focus(Spot).

Equipment:


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 22, 2003)

Heres the link to the rogue gallery for ye
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1183894#post1183894


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 24, 2003)

I'll be posting some equipment options for yall later today


----------



## Mitchifer (Oct 26, 2003)

So I thought about it, and I decided I'd rather stick with the one character also, unless you _really_ need another PC.  I also posted my featherie character up on the rogues gallery.

So when are we getting this much anticipated equipment?

I'm itchin' to get started!

    --Mitchifer


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 26, 2003)

Mitchifer said:
			
		

> So I thought about it, and I decided I'd rather stick with the one character also, unless you _really_ need another PC.  I also posted my featherie character up on the rogues gallery.
> 
> So when are we getting this much anticipated equipment?
> 
> ...




Just the 3 pcs (2 featheries & a ps human) will be fine----We *will* be starting next week---I'll post the equipment either later tonite or in the morning

I'd also like yall to describe your char's physical apperance---I keep getting a picture in my mine of the featheries having one of those prehistoric 'terror bird' build to em


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 28, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Just the 3 pcs (2 featheries & a ps human) will be fine----We *will* be starting next week---I'll post the equipment either later tonite or in the morning
> 
> I'd also like yall to describe your char's physical apperance---I keep getting a picture in my mine of the featheries having one of those prehistoric 'terror bird' build to em





So am I, like an Archaeopteryx







.   

And most definatlly colorful, I want reds and blues and rather parrot like in the jungles.


----------



## dream66_ (Oct 29, 2003)

Equipment?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 31, 2003)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> Equipment?




*BASIC EQUIPMENT
Backpack*
Map*(The map has been burned into the leather)
Mapping ‘Pen’(#)
(2) Large Belt Pouches*
(2) Flasks of Oil
(4) Candles
Week’s worth of Rations
20’ Fishing Line (a)
(10) Bone Fish hooks 
50’ Rope (a)
2-Man Tent*
2 weeks worth Bug Repelant
First Aid Kit* (^)

WEAPONS:
Bowie knife (As dagger, but damage is 1d4+2)
Short Bow
(20) Arrows w/Quiver*
‘Wrist Rocket’ Slingshot ***
(12) Boom Thorns ~w/Padded Ammo Pouch*
Weapon of Name (+)

ARMOR:
Gahtor Hide Armor**
Shield (if you need one)

NOTES:
*Made from Thorpig hide. (The thorpig, a large mutant pig the size of a cow, is the only creature that actually enjoys eating kudzu) Thorpig hide is similar to the 'ancient cowhide leather)
** The gahtor is a very large mutant alligator---while its meat is highly prized (as well as its hide, teeth, etc..), it is really dangerous to hunt. Except in rare circumstances, only the rangers use gahtor hide. This armor has been specifically made for you & will bear any symbols of your choosing as well as those of the Fau Ama Rangers. Treat this armor as hide armor, but with a +4 armor bonus.
***Made from the wood of a bluesteel tree. The ‘sling’ part of it is made from gahtor sinew. There is one additional 'sling' contained in the boom thorn pouch.
~These are used for the wrist rocket ammo. They are a combination of thorn & explosive seed from a giant mutant rose bush. The bush itself reacts to movement of living creatures & fires these things at them---of the creature itself is killed, the seed begins to germinate in the corpse. These rose bushes grow in patches, & many ‘races’ attempt to harvest them. Range 30 ft. Damage 1d4 (+1d10 incendiary damage)
 #This sliver of metal can be heated & used to add info to map or other leather objects.
 (a)Made from treated kudzu vine.
(^) The first aid kit contains the following: 5 ft of spider web bandages, 3 ft silk for stiches w/2 needles, 5 doses of hoark (hoark is a derrivitive of the violet kudzu leaf--they are 1/2" wide x 1/8" thick--their taste is so disgusting that it takes a fortitude save (DC 12) to keep them down--the hoark heals 2d8 points & also neutralizes poison), a metal scalpel, & a pair of metal tweezers.
(+) The weapon of name is a ‘one piece’ durasteel weapon (cannot be sundered, +1 to hit, +2 to damage). Once you had begun ‘official ranger training’, you were requested to name the weapon that would be your symbol. Upon your graduating into the first tier of the rangers, you are given this weapon. It will bear any personal symbols of your choice as well as the symbols of Fau Ama & the Rangers. This weapon is an ‘archaic’ weapon (sword, battle axe, etc…). *


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 31, 2003)

Dang double post


----------



## dream66_ (Nov 2, 2003)

I've been waiting for someone else to ask but i guess their not going to...


More info would be nice... do we each get all of that? some of it?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 2, 2003)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> I've been waiting for someone else to ask but i guess their not going to...
> 
> 
> More info would be nice... do we each get all of that? some of it?




Yes, each of the characters is equiped with the above items---I'll be posting some info on the setting some time tomorrow


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey, sorry for not being able to post for a while.  The real world has been a real pain lately.

Anyway, I updated my character with apperance and a little background.  Also, would our "weapon of name" be considered a "good" weapon on the omega weapons chart? (I'm looking at page 31 of polyhedron).  Thanks

--Mitchifer


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey, is there still room for players? I was just watching thru some Thundarr episodes I'd found online. (Ahh, the nostalgia... I don't remember the show looking quite _that_ stupid.   ) Problem is I don't have the Polyhedron that had the Omega World setting in it. I missed it when it came out and have never managed to find it. Are the rules and such available online anywhere. I'd love to be able to re-create my Hopper character from the original boxed set game.


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow, I can't find any Omega World stuff either online or P2P. Guess I won't be able to play after all. Of course, from the activity on this thread I'm wondering if _anyone_ is playing.   Hope the game goes well for you guys. I'm trying to get a copy of the Omega World Dungeon/Poly issue from Paizo but who knows how long that will take. I'll check to see if you're still playing when I get it though.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 10, 2003)

*IC Game Thread*

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1216084#post1216084

Let the game begin


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 11, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1216084#post1216084
> 
> Let the game begin




w00t!   

I'll definitely have something up by the end of the day.


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 16, 2003)

All right, maybe you should press on forward Narleth, so the game interest doesn't die out.


----------



## Mitchifer (Nov 21, 2003)

A friendly little *bump*


----------

